# [blower model requests] If you loved your Husq 125b, but it died, what would you go get? Another 125b? Something lithium? Have become an echo fan...



## eye.heart.trees (Jul 4, 2021)

tl;dr -- I can (and would enjoy) go get a blower with a warranty from ~half dozen local pawn shops right now, would get a 25cc unit to replace my husq 125b and don't expect significant differences between, say, a Poulan Pro model versus my 125b....but I'd rather spend $200-225 _*and go lithium*_ if possible, however - contrary to my prior notions - 40V lithium simply doesn't have the same/comparable specs to 25cc petrol yet, so cannot go that route - no matter how big a boon it is for me to have lithium over petrol - if the unit is going to behave closer to a 15cc than a 25cc!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`​

That last-line of my Title...to be clear I think all of the 'big 3' make excellent stuff (hell I'm happy with most Poulan gear I've ever used, and love my 4218 18" rear-handle), have just developed a defaulting towards Echo after finding the 355t (for 350$) to be, on paper, basically the same - actually a touch better - than the 201t...and the 540 is great _if_ you did want a heavier-but-stronger unit, which I certainly don't actually I can drive an 18" just fine on my 355t)

So yeah I just feel I get more for my $ with Echo but am open to anything... My Husqavarna 125b blower was one of my fave powerheads, thing was a champ but I don't have much experience w/ "decent blowers" outside of that unit (or backpack units, but am only interested in ~30cc handheld power or the lithium~equivalence thereof)

Had been thinking lithium was far-enough-along to basically be "on par" with petrol for sub-30cc engines, but when I compared _*40v*_ lith blowers' spec.s to those of generic 25cc petrol blowers, the 40v lithium units seem wayyy too far behind...maybe I didn't find the right one(s) yet...

Thanks a ton for any&all suggestions/thoughts, have been w/o a blower for longer than is acceptable "as a company" (using a broom/rake LOL) simply because of inertia Re which model to get (loved that unit, but hard to convince myself it's _still_ the best unit to go buy for the $$...would like to spend $150-ish, am OK spending maybe 200-225, would _reallllly _rather have *lithium* than petrol but I know I can get generic 25cc blowers w/ warranties from pawn shops all day for <$100 so to justify buying-new it's gotta be nice like a 125b, or a lithium unit, yknow! Really hope lithium that's:
- on par with 25cc petrol powerheads, and
- is ~$200 price point, 
actually exists!! Was/am surprised to see so many Husq&Stihl lithium Pro products coming at 40V, I see echo/shinny doing 50V and 60V units but they still seem "in beta" (the 2500 dcs top-handle has been "available, but not in-stock" for like a year, haven't heard/seen any "lineups" based around that 50V puck yet....saw shinny release a 60V strimmer last year so was realllly eager to see a 60V lineup from echo all w/ 1 battery but doesn't seem the case at least not yet!


----------



## REJ2 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hand held gas model, Echo 2520 $149, Echo 2620 $199. Totally satisfied with the 2520. You could spend more but why?


----------



## eye.heart.trees (Jul 7, 2021)

REJ2 said:


> Hand held gas model, Echo 2520 $149, Echo 2620 $199. Totally satisfied with the 2520. You could spend more but why?


I'm alllll for echo so happy to hear that, will compare the 2 models (was totally unaware they had 2 handhelds, thought it was the 25cc unit then backpacks)

But to your question- _To go lithium!!!_ My polesaw isn't long for this world (echo ppt266 25cc), and my smallest climbsaw - which I prefer to use most - is a 2yr old chinese ebay unit.... If I get lithium now with the blower, I can begin that "1 ecosystem, 2-4 batteries" setup and have polesaw//blower//climbsaw all setup on lithium (which is my end-goal, when the proper time comes....they seem _just barely_ there now..)

Was really hoping to go the Echo road for lithiums -- especially after seeing that unlike Husq&Stihl, they were using 50&56V pucks -- but the reviews on their lithium products seem very lackluster so am gonna need to leave my fave brand if(when) I go lithium....in my head - since this is the case - it makes-sense to spend a bit more for a lithium model now, as part of that extra fee is the value I get from already having a battery&charger when I next need (climbsaw/polesaw), so Husqvarna's lineup (230i blower, specifically) seems the right move to me in that light...would love thoughts (am seeing 500+ cfm from the husq unit, that's on-par with any 25cc I've seen, think 540cfm is best I saw a 25cc rated for)


----------



## cscltd (Jul 16, 2021)

Voltage is not a true measure of power, otherwise that means all electric items in Europe are twice as powerful than North America as the are 240v.
Stihl‘s new bga86 is close to power of gas handheld and Husqvarna 320i blower is also good ( haven’t tried their new model) but price is a little more, but both use a quality battery, since selling Stihl battery since they came out many years ago, only saw 1 go bad.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jul 16, 2021)

I have the m18 fuel blower. Love the heck out of that thing. Had a 125b before it and it's very very close in power. No, it's not a backpack blower, but for my use it's perfect.


----------

